# Emachine T3418 won't boot



## stolbert67 (Dec 23, 2010)

hello everyone, I hope I have this in the correct section,,I apologize if I don't..
I have a emachine T3418,which I was using with no problem at all last night, shut it down ,turned it back on this morning and all I'm getting is the "e screen" with the boot option and bios option, BUT- it won't let me choose either one. It just freezes there. I have shut down,restarted,over and over- and nothing new happens,just does the same thing. I haven't made any changes at all,I did change my surge outlet in case that was the problem,but again-nothing..I'm lost at this point at what route to take on it. If there is any help out here for me,please give me some advice-except buy another computer- that's just not possible right now,ha ( seriously though).. PLease hellllp,,,,thanks in advance.merry christmas.

AMD Sempron 3400+ processor (64 bit)1
(2GHz, 1600MHz system bus, 256KB L2 cache) Operating System : Genuine Microsoft® Windows® XP Home SP2 Chipset : NVIDIA® GeForce® 6100 Memory : 512MB DDR (1 × 512MB), 400MHz (PC3200)
Expandable to 2GB Hard Drive : 160GB (7200rpm, 2MB cache)3 Optical Drive : 16x multiformat dual-layer DVD±RW
(Up to 8.5GB with dual-layer media)
Write max: 16x DVD±R, 6x DVD-RW, 8x DVD+RW, 4x DVD+R DL, 40x CD-R, 24x CD-RW
Read max: 16x DVD-ROM, 40x CD-ROM Media Reader : 9-in-1 media card reader (Memory Stick®, Memory Stick Pro®, MultiMediaCard, Secure Digital, CompactFlash®, MicroDrive, SmartMedia, xD, USB 2.0) Video : NVIDIA® GeForce® 6100 GPU
Up to 128MB of shared video memory
PCI Express (PCIe x16) slot available Sound : 6-channel (5.1) AC'97 audio Network : 10/100Mbps integrated Ethernet LAN (RJ-45 port) Modem : 56K ITU V.92-ready fax/modem (RJ-11 port) Peripherals : Standard multifunction keyboard, 2-button wheel mouse, amplified stereo speakers Ports/Other : 5 USB 2.0 (1 in digital media manager, 4 in back), VGA external connector, serial port, parallel port, 2 PS/2 ports (keyboard and mouse), 5 audio ports (2 in front, 3 in back)


----------



## TeDiouSish (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi,

Explain what happens (visually) when you first turn on the computer.

And since you mentioned you shut it down, how did you shut it down?
Power button, button on back on tower, went to shutdown from windows, etc


----------

